# Fridge Life of Open Salsa



## CanadianMeg

How long is storebought salsa good for in the fridge after opening? The grocery store we go to sells a great store brand roasted tomato salsa, but I just don't get through the jar very quickly. It doesn't have a handy best before date like salad dressing.


----------



## Alix

I find it lasts a good long time. I can't give you a specific date though. Really, I have had salsa in there for AGES and its not killed us yet.


----------



## mudbug

Have to agree with Alix.  If it starts getting green in the gunk that sticks to the threads of the jar opening, though, I'd probably chuck it.


----------



## Alix

Or black. Black is BAAAAAD.


----------



## mudbug

yeah, don't confuse black gunk with that black corn fungus that some foodies declare they loooove.  Black should probably not be a color in the food palette - even a black roux isn't really black.

but I digress...............


----------



## Constance

After a few months, I take a good look at it before I use it. If you see mold, it's too old.


----------



## auntdot

Agree that the stuff lasts for a long time, lots of preservatives in there. 

Kinda like jarred relishes, basically the same sort of stuff, it will last for a long time.


----------



## CanadianMeg

auntdot said:


> Agree that the stuff lasts for a long time, lots of preservatives in there.


 
Here is the ingredient list:
tomatoes, water, tomato paste, red and green bell peppers, green chili peppers, jalapenos peppers, fire-roasted peppers, natural flavours, vinegar, dehydrated onions, salt, sugar, garlic, dehydrated garlic, cilantro, spices. 

The sodium is 180mg/2 tbsp according to the label.

Salt is the only preservative I see in that list. Is that really enough to give it a long shelf life?


----------



## GotGarlic

Vinegar is also a preservative - the acidity kills bacteria. Also, keeping it in the fridge inhibits bacteria growth as well. It keeps a good long time.


----------



## Loprraine

I always bought the same brand of salsa.  Over the last year, I found it got mouldy within a month or so, even being very careful with it.  ( Never left out, no leftovers back in the jar, no used spoons etc).  Not sure what it was, we'll see how long the new brand lasts.


----------

